# Red Raspberry Leaf Tea Works!!!!! (fast labor)



## sunchild

Call it a coincidence, but I really do not think it was.

My first labor went for an average 12 hours, final stage was 45 minutes.
Long day but it went naturally and smooth. No need for drugs or anything like that. I did not drink any RRL tea.

My second labor went for 1 hour. I drank RRL tea in MEGA amounts starting at 36 weeks, ( was already drinking it prior but only 1 or 2 cups a day).
The amount I was drinking was 6-8 cups a day. Or 2-4 Double strength cups a day. The reason was I heard it was good for preparing the uterus earlier (stronger BH's) and thus a Fast and effective labor.
I was prodromal for 4 weeks prior going into labor at 41.6 weeks. (I cook them well done!) 
What (in my opinion) the raspberry leaf tea did was exactly what is reported and known for. 

~Strengthens and tones the Uterus- Yes! I had very strong BH's that turned into prodromal labor contractions for several weeks.
~Makes for a fast labor- YES! From my first real painful contraction (it was the worst !) it was an hour later my baby was born, I was standing up, barely prepared for it and I felt her head descending, pushed her out in 10 mins).

The more you drink the more effective it is- but please read dosages and get advice from your naturopath. 
I took as much as my body could handle. 

I am 33 weeks with this Boy and I plan on using the same RRL tea protocol. 

By no means does it make you have the baby earlier, it will though, I believe, make the labor fast and effective, as the Uterus is one strong powerful muscle and has had several weeks of toning and strengthening. I believe in it.
If it happens again, I'll let you know. :thumbup:


----------



## babytimeee

I love this stuff.. I have 2-3 double mugs a day in the tub (haha it's a routine now) .. I'm so excited to see if it works


----------



## cool . sweets

Hmm, maybe I should try this RLT.


----------



## Wynterheart

Do you think this would be safe for someone trying a VBAC? I really want a vaginal birth this time around. I am a little nervous about the uterine rupture possibility tho. If it makes your uterus stronger maybe I should drink it.


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Yayyy i'm so glad to hear that!!! I've been a RRL addict!!! Capsules and tea :] 
Only to the max dosage of 2400 mg daily though!!! 

Thankyou for sharing!!


----------



## emily86

Yup - was the same for me, first labour I didn't use it and had to be induced, long labour + 12 hours.

This time around I started it at 34 weeks and increased the dose till I was on 6 capsules a day at 40 weeks - I had a 35 min labour! was pushing for 4 minutes ...... could be a coincedence but you never know x


----------



## SilverWillow

I have been drinking quite a lot of this since about 34 weeks too, slowly increasing with a LOT in the last 2 weeks. Interestingly I have been having lots of prodromal labour for the last 10 days, so I wonder if a lot of prodromal labour symptoms means the next stage will be very quick???


----------



## kermie219

I can't drink it hot because it makes me quite sick:( but I do put 6 tea bags in a container with 2 pints of water and let it naturally brew in the sun then put it in the fridge and drink it cold and it's delicious:) I drink 1 pitcher a day, fingers crossed! and Im trying for a vbac, as far as I'm concerned it can't hurt and it tastes lovely:)


----------



## YorkieMom

I've been drinking anywhere from 3-6 cups of iced RLT from about 36/37 weeks. Will it help at all or did I start too late?


----------



## minime11

Worked for me too! I was 3cm and 5am but baby was in my arms by 8.35am (on my bed I didnt make it bac to the hosp! :)) I did capsules as cant stand tea, I took 3 a day from 32 weeks and increased by one a day each week.


----------



## JosieM

Interesting reading! I took the capsules with DS but think I started too late, my labour was 9 hours from waters breaking to delivery - first baby, think it would've been quicker if they hadn't given me sleeping tablets when I got to hospital as they thought I wasn't in active labour but went from 3 - 7cm in the hour after I got there! Then again none of my mum's labours were longer than 6 hours, one baby was breech and she was induced with me and definitely no raspberry leaf tea then. I think I might start the capsules gradually, my only worry would be not making it to hospital quick enough (we live 40 mins away and will have to get DS dropped off at my mum's).


----------



## billlumbergh

when should i start drinking this tea?? is it too early now?? i'm very hopeful about this tea, i desperately want to go natural if possible


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

billlumbergh said:


> when should i start drinking this tea?? is it too early now?? i'm very hopeful about this tea, i desperately want to go natural if possible

It's not to early to start no!! I'd say go for it!
Alot of women take it before during and after their pregnancy's.
I'd say just start at a low dose and work your way up to the max dosage of 2400 mg. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

_*EDIT:*_
Here's my RRL plan after looking into it deeply, if anyones wondering. I know I was! 
I started at 32 weeks and already feel a difference in my BH. 

I take both the capsules and the tea. 
I often supplement a few of the capsules a day for cups of tea I really actually like it.

_(1 capsule= 480mg)_

*32 weeks *- 960mg (2 capsules)

*35 weeks* - 1920mg (4 capsules)

*37 weeks* - 2400mg (5 capsules)


----------



## billlumbergh

awesome, thanks for the reply :thumbup: i'm gonna go the the local herbalist tomorrow and stock up, have a chat etc!


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

billlumbergh said:


> awesome, thanks for the reply :thumbup: i'm gonna go the the local herbalist tomorrow and stock up, have a chat etc!

No problem!!! Let's hope were RRL success stories!! :happydance:


----------



## m0mmyCool

Where can I find this tea? Pharmacy? Grocery store? Walmart? Any of those stores? I have no clue where to look for it. Although I'm 2 weeks from my due date.. I hope it's not too late for it to have an effecT:(


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

m0mmyCool said:


> Where can I find this tea? Pharmacy? Grocery store? Walmart? Any of those stores? I have no clue where to look for it. Although I'm 2 weeks from my due date.. I hope it's not too late for it to have an effecT:(

It's not too late! even if it doesn't necessarily make your birth easier it WILL make your healing time alot faster (bleed less, uterus shrink back to normal) it's a wonder drug for the reproductive system.

I got mine from a place around here called super supplements i'd recommend going to an herbalist/naturalist/organic type place for em i didn't find any in any dept. stores around here.


----------



## sunchild

bump


----------



## Ashley8806

Anyone know the safety of this when trying for a VBAC?


----------



## HappiestMom

what does the tea taste like exactly? I mean does it taste like raspberry? or what?


----------



## deb.

I love RRL tea! I've been drinking 2 cups a day since 28 weeks. And drank it all the time before I ever became pregnant. I'm hoping it will work for me as well as it did for you :)


----------



## Blah11

tbh i don't want that fast a labour and i dont want him out in 1 push. I'd much prefer it was a bit slower and have a controlled 2nd stage so I dont tear and have time to get my pool and MWs to come out!

I will be taking RLT from 32 weeks but not a million cups a day. I think I had 2 or 3 a day with my daughter.


----------



## Blah11

MrsJerome said:


> what does the tea taste like exactly? I mean does it taste like raspberry? or what?

i dont really like it. Its a wee bit bitter, just tastes like a herbal tea.


----------



## mummydeb

jumping from second tri :) i didnt take this with dd but i did read that it just speeds the transition stage up my labour with dd was 2hrs so think i need to be caeful this time but ill def be taking arcania think thats the name to help heal quicker


----------



## Periwinkle

I really want to take it, but my Braxton Hicks are bad enough already. I'm worried I'll get freaked out if they're stronger, they're quite uncomfortable as it is.


----------



## HappiestMom

I havent had ANY BH yet....is that weird?..think I def need to start this tea thing


----------



## Ouverture

I really really hate the taste of it :( Which is a bummer, because I've heard SO many times how beneficial it is!

My prenatal vitamins have RLT extract in them, I'm hoping that's better than nothing :)


----------



## sazibubba

im same as periwinkle im gettin strong bh too. i really wanna try it but scared ill go into labout b4 37 weeks as plannin a homebirth. mine has nettle and rosehip in it too and i knw these hav the same effect as rlt. so not sure if ive got the wrong one :~( does anyone else hav added ingredients in ther teas?


----------



## jenny82

I loved the tea last time round. Bought some boxes earlier as the sale in Holland & Barrett ends on Thursday. Can't decide whether to have a cup now or not. Kinda want one just for the taste alone right now :)


----------



## fuffle

Woah some of these labours are so fast! Amazing! :happydance:

At the moment I'm drinking this tea which is quite yummy (it's not just raspberry, it also includes chamomile which I find soothing)
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Earth-Mama...AB9E8I7BH48&s=drugstore&qid=1314712370&sr=1-6


----------



## LeeLouClare

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_s...ablets&x=0&y=0&sprefix=raspberry+leaf+tablets

you can also get them from holland and barrett


----------



## Blah11

chamomile tea is also great for heartburn and reflux :thumbup:


----------

